# Best harness for Siberian Husky



## YogiFizz (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi i have a Siberian husky hes just over a year old i am wondering what the best harness is i can get for him as hes a very strong lad.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Depends what you are after;

to stop pulling? I'd go with a head collar-dogmatic over a harness

or to pull? as there's special harnesses to aid in running, pulling etc.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

YogiFizz said:


> Hi i have a Siberian husky hes just over a year old i am wondering what the best harness is i can get for him as hes a very strong lad.


Deffinately the SASS tracking Harnesses and collars. They will fleece line too and the collars and harnesses are made to measure. There are no plastic clips or adjustable plastic fitments. They are all brass fitments buckles and proper eyelets. Obviously there are several positions included too just incase of some growth. They also last for years.
I would never ever again, have the ones with the plastic clips and loads of adjustable plastic fitments for a sled dog breed ever. They loosen and can slacken off making a baggy fit during the walk, and the dogs can back out the damn things, comes off like an inside out jumper, and not a nice feeling a sibe loose in the street.

http://www.sassdogequipment.co.uk/


----------



## YogiFizz (Nov 6, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Deffinately the SASS tracking Harnesses and collars. They will fleece line too and the collars and harnesses are made to measure. There are no plastic clips or adjustable plastic fitments. They are all brass fitments buckles and proper eyelets. Obviously there are several positions included too just incase of some growth. They also last for years.
> I would never ever again, have the ones with the plastic clips and loads of adjustable plastic fitments for a sled dog breed ever. They loosen and can slacken off making a baggy fit during the walk, and the dogs can back out the damn things, comes off like an inside out jumper, and not a nice feeling a sibe loose in the street.
> 
> http://www.sassdogequipment.co.uk/


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Heres a thread I actually did very recently when it occured, needless to say the others long gone in the Bin!!!!

15-11-2011, 01:48 PM 
Sled dog hotel 
Pet Forums VIP Member Join Date: Aug 2010
Location: London
Posts: 9,562 


If You Never Teach Your Dog Anything Else!!!! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you only ever teach your dog two things in its life Make it a reliable wait and stay!!

Ive aged 20yrs this morning. Owing to a freak accident. Coming across the road this morning using a crossing, the girls Nanuq and Daisy saw their Cana Corso buddy. Nanuq got so over excited she started to leap about, and got both hers and Daisys lead wrapped around her back legs, ended up lasso-ing her self and fell over. I kneeled down to untangle them, and somehow not sure how, she got up and started backing up, I fell on both knees, and she backed out the harness, it turned inside out as she pulled backwards as I was on the floor in front of her I couldnt get up and behind her to pull it the right way. It came completely off over her head like you would pulling off a jumper. She started to run, I screamed wait and she did, then give her the command and signal for stay, which thank god she did, but when I went towards her she started going backwards, called wait again and she did, told her to come an she started torwards me but ran past me. (probably because both of us were getting a little freaky now) Eventually though after a few more waits and stays, I did manage to get her collar. The corsa owner luckily too had the sense to stay in the road and halt the traffic.

Luckily owing to the training she never actually took off and ran wild as they are usually prone to do. Not a good experience though. Whateve you do teach your dog a wait and stay, so if they get loose you have half a chance.

Other thing I would say, dont buy the stupid harnesses that have the plastic clips and adjustable straps, they work loose. I had changed Nanuqs to one of these, after years and years of the SASS ones that are made to measure with proper buckles and eyelets that only have one adjustable fitting round the girth. They work loose slip and become "baggy". That will be going in the Bin and her SASS one will never be changed again.

Last thing never go on a bloody walk without treats, I might have had a better chance of her coming and sitting instead of running past me when I initially called her if I had treats and got her immediately. 


Luckily as said Nan, was trained from very young as soon as I got her and went to training classes, needless to say could have been a very different and sad story otherwise.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

YogiFizz said:


> Thanks :thumbsup:


Forgot to mention they have a brass ring at the front too where the well stitched straps meet. I use a double end training lead and find that if you attach one end to this brass ring at the front and the other to the usual ring on the back, its not only double security it helps with control of the pulling too.


----------



## YogiFizz (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for all your kind advice


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

YogiFizz said:


> Thanks for all your kind advice


Your very welcome


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Indi-Dog Made to Order Collars and More

made by me, tried and tested on my 3 working siberians


----------

